# Sticky  What browser do you use and what resolution do you view?



## Sonnie

What's your favorite Internet browser is the poll question. Votes are public.

I always use the latest version of Firefox on all of my computers. Love it! I also use Thunderbird email client which is great.

On my laptop I have a widescreen and the resolution is 1920 X 1080. I get a really good and wide view of the forum.


----------



## JohnM

Mostly IE, 1680x1050 on my desktop and 1920x1200 on my laptop.


----------



## brucek

I use IE6 with Text Size on Medium and a screen resolution of 1280 x 1024 (32 bits) on a 19" CRT.


*Spoiler* 



This is my first post. I wish it was a bit more profound :dontknow:




brucek


----------



## Sonnie

Ahhh.... I see two fellers come to life.


----------



## NorwegianDawg

IE for me.


----------



## Sonnie

What resolution do you use E? :sn:


----------



## NorwegianDawg

1440 x 900.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar

I use IE with screen at 1280X800.

Never thought of changing it to another size.


----------



## Sonnie

John (fibrekid) just turned me on to Maxthon Browser... It's an IE wrap around type browser and it seems to be pretty good... I'm checking it out.

http://www.maxthon.com


----------



## xmas111

FF 1.5 1440 X 900


----------



## cyberbri

Firefox. Never going back to IE - except when I need to view something MS- or WMP-related that is blocked in FF.

Work computer is standard 1280x1024 I think.

HTPC on my Samsung DLP at home is 1280x720, minus some for overscan (maybe 1224x694 or so).


----------



## Exocer

Firefox 1280 x 1024


----------



## nova

Me too,... Firefox and Thunderbird 1280 X 1024 except at work where I am stuck with IE and Outlook, though I do have a nice LCD there and 1024 x 768 iirc

Updated with my new Samsung widescreen 1680 x 1050


----------



## gsmollin

IE and Firefox @ 1280x1024.

How do you set your security?

I have active X and java blocked unless I OK it.


----------



## Sonnie

I don't think I've every had active X or java blocked but I know MS Antispyware pops up and ask me if it's okay to do this and that all along. Somehow I've managed to be virus free for a *long time on my own computers (*forever). I guess I've been lucky, unlike my daughter who downloads every tom, dick and harry program on the net. I have to just about wipe out her puter every 4-6 months.


----------



## Guest

IE here because I need to active sync from outlook to my PDA.
Resolution 1024 x 768:blink:


----------



## Sonnie

I've been tinkering with IE7 beta 2 and at first thought it might be faster than IE6... maybe even on par with FF... but after using it a few days I don't think so. They still got some work to do at Microsoft.


----------



## Josuah

Safari and OmniWeb. My display is 1920x1200, but of course my browser windows are always much smaller than that. I'd say, 800x1000 on average?


----------



## Sonnie

Sounds like you keep two browser windows open. I do that sometimes but tabs seems to work pretty good too... unless I need to compare side by side.


----------



## Josuah

No...sorry, guess you're not familiar with Safari and OmniWeb? They are two different browser applications. I use tabs and keep multiple windows open in both. But they have slightly different feature sets and tabbed browsing behavior and I sometimes prefer one or the other for certain web sites or browsing behavior. Safari tends to be faster at page rendering but OmniWeb has a richer feature set.

Typically, I have one browser window open. Sometimes I have a dozen. I keep both applications open.


----------



## boyce

Opera 
1280 X 720


----------



## toecheese

Make this a poll;

Firefox is what I use. IE is the devil. Got a horrible virus from *testing* with it as I was setting up a website.


----------



## Fincave

Opera 8.54 and 1280 X 800. Use IE only on certain sites that Opera is not compatible with.


----------



## Sonnie

toecheese said:


> Make this a poll;


Good idea and done! It's now officially a poll! :T


----------



## Guest

Well I use 1024 x 768 and Firefox and Thunderbird. Like the setup and security features


----------



## toecheese

Sonnie said:


> Good idea and done! It's now officially a poll! :T


Thanks, Sonnie. I (bad word(s)) hate IE so much that some of my websites now block it altogether. I think even my HT blog gives a warning about IE. Being a software developer, I am horrified at what IE is like.

If you have access to your server logs, you might even be able to get a report as to what browsers hit this site...


----------



## FlashJim

Opera 1280 x 1024

IE is "watched" at work. I get all of my HTS reading done via Opera because I fly under the radar.

Ok, ok ... some "p'ono" too.


----------



## highcurrent

_OLD: _Home PC: IE @ 1600 x 1200 on a Mitsubishi 21" CRT

Work laptop: IE and Firefox @ 1280 x 800 on the internal 17" widescreen display

EDIT: New monitor for home is now 24" LCD at 1920x1200. Still using IE and Firefox.


----------



## Sonnie

A lot more use widescreen than what I was expecting. Must be becoming more an more popular. I do love my WS lappy.




toecheese said:


> If you have access to your server logs, you might even be able to get a report as to what browsers hit this site...


Yeah... actually I can view it right here on the forum... I didn't really need to ask or have a poll but thought it would be interesting for all to see.... and I was curious about resolution as it effects how I setup the board.

Here are a few examples:

64.91.40.25 (64-91-40-25.dyn.centurytel.net)
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.3) Gecko/20060426 Firefox/1.5.0.3

81.197.227.213 (a81-197-227-213.elisa-laajakaista.fi)
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; en) Opera 8.54

61.9.214.62 (CPE-61-9-214-62.qld.bigpond.net.au)
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.0.3705; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; Media

Just glancing at them most are using FF.


----------



## Steve Williamson

> 61.9.214.62 (CPE-61-9-214-62.qld.bigpond.net.au)
> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.0.3705; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; Media


Thats mine, IE6 SP2. Tried the others but always came back to IE.


----------



## Gene

Hi,

In Windows I use the Avant Browser http://www.avantbrowser.com/ because I usually have around a 100 tabs open and in Linux I use the KDE Browser http://kde.org/. Both are freeware. All my desktops and notebooks have screen resolution set at 1024 x 768 and color at 32 bit.


----------



## fibreKid

Maxthon for windows 
1600x1200 21" crt.
Tab mgt is great, that's why I switched from firefox.


----------



## Ktulu

1280 x 1024 with IE at about 3/4 of the desktop.


----------



## toecheese

FlashJim said:


> Opera 1280 x 1024
> 
> IE is "watched" at work. I get all of my HTS reading done via Opera because I fly under the radar.


I wouldn't be so sure about that- much easier to watch a port number (80) rather than trying to monitor a specific application. Then again, I suppose they could look at browsing history, but if you can't stop that, I'm curious they'd let you install an alternate browser.

Chances are, you *are* being watched. Be thee careful.:yikes:


----------



## Darren

IE 1280 X 1024


----------



## Darren

toecheese said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that- much easier to watch a port number (80) rather than trying to monitor a specific application. Then again, I suppose they could look at browsing history, but if you can't stop that, I'm curious they'd let you install an alternate browser.
> 
> Chances are, you *are* being watched. Be thee careful.:yikes:


True, they aren't watching IE, they are monitoring port 80 as well as possibly monitoring your temporary internet files on the local machine.


----------



## Vader

I use the Mozilla Suite at 1024X768. I know it is no longer being developed, but I like the asthetics as well as the integrated mail client. The only time I use Internet Exploder is when Mozilla won't display a given page for some reason (rare)


----------



## Sonnie

Hey Derek... you know you can get a plug-in ... either IE Tab or IE View-Lite, not sure which one does it, but it gives you a little icon at the bottom right corner of the window that you simply click for IE, click again for FF. Pretty handy and doesn't require opening another browser window.

IE Tab is it... just checked.


----------



## Vader

Kewl! Thanx, Sonnie...


----------



## Chrisbee

Firefox & Thunderbird 1280 x 1024 96 DPI on a 19" LCD. 

I hate search boxes with tiny lettering! Grr!


----------



## Guest

I use Safari with an older flat panel iMac, screen resolution is 1024 x 768.


----------



## RSH

Internet Explorer on 24" widescreen Dell monitor with 1920 x 1200 resolution.


----------



## JimP

I'm using IE6 with sp2, which I was happy with until I started reading this thread. So what's so terribly wrong with this?

Dual 19" CRT monitors with screen resolution of 1024 by 768 each. One of the monitors is a graphics grade Samsung which with calibration is extremely accurate. I hate the day when it dies and I'll have to replace it.


----------



## Sonnie

It's not that IE is that bad, but others are better in several peoples eyes. 

I find Firefox faster and more versatile than IE. Firefox offers extensions that you can add-on to create a really nice application for yourself. There are several extensions that serve me very well and actually I'd be lost without them being a webmaster. I also have a button on FF that in one click it renders the same as IE would, one more click and I'm back to FF, all within the FF browser frame. Of course, tabbed browsing is fabulous! IE7 offers tabbed browsing, but it still lacks a lot that FF offers. FF is just plain easier to work with after you use it for a while. 

Then there's Thunderbird for email... miles better than Outlook or Outlook Express. Of course that's all my opinion.


----------



## Guest

Opera from version 3x onward, for news and mail too since they introduced M2 mail client. On my ancient SONY CRT 19" monitors, I view at 1152x864 which I find comfortalbe enough.


----------



## JimP

Just downloaded/installed IE 7.

The toolbar layout is going to take some getting use to. Hopefully, I can reconfigure it to something I'm more comfortable with. Seems that it runs faster than IE 6. Outlook express seems slower opening some but not all emails. Wonder if IE7 is doing something in the background that's causing that.


----------



## Sonnie

Yup, the layout is definitely different. I'm not sure on OE, I haven't used it in years. IE and OE must use more resources somehow since they run slower than non-Microsoft products, but I'm not positive.

Jim, if you ever try Firefox and Thunderbird, you may never go back to IE.


----------



## Guest

Count me in as a long time FF user. I've got IE installed for testing but like Sonnie the IE tab works well enough that I seldom have to bother opening up IE6 or 7.


----------



## JRace

FF - 1440 * 900 Widescreen laptop.

It took me a while to use the tabbed browsing...can't do without now!


----------



## mechman

Firefox - accept no substitute! 1680X1050 on my widescreen Dell laptop. At home it's 1280X1024 on 2 19" monitors.


----------



## Chromedome2000

Firefox 2 at 1024 X 768 resolution on my old Sony 19" Flat Screen CRT at 120Hz refresh rate. The main reason I like Firefox better than IE is it's text handling while zooming text. IE wants to make you scroll the page horizontally while Firefox doesn't. Opera is probably better at this than Firefox but I keep coming back. Still have to get about closer than 10" or so to see anything but at least I don't have to scroll horizontally! Yeah, I'm blind but still kicking.:whew:


----------



## bob1029

Running 1920x1080 on my desktop (sharp 32") and i also have a 22" samsung hooked up from time to time for some nice multi-view action.


----------



## wbassett

Call me old school, but I have IE on all my computers here at home (five with various resolutions- 17" monitor for one, three Trinitron 21" monitors, and a 26" LCD HDTV set to 1366x768) and we use it exclusively at work. I need to have what the apps are written for at work for compatability reasons so I stay with that.


----------



## Fincave

Am now giving firefox a go, tried Safari for a while but really did not like it. Have used various Opera versions for the last five years or so and so Firefox is a bit complicated/unfamiliar, the jury is still out as to which is better for me!


----------



## Sonnie

I think if you give FF a little time and tinker with some of their add-ons/extensions... you'll love it. It's the next best thing since whatever was before sliced bread, if you ask me. :nerd:


----------



## Fincave

Am willing to give FF some time, it does seem a bit quicker at rendering pages than Opera, also the startup time is quicker. I do however have some issues with FF. For some reason it will not remember my password info for my banks site, it actually does not ask whereas Opera did, not a big problem but just more to remember myself. One feature that I really liked about Opera was the 'copy to note', notes are located in the sidebar and I could either highlight text or right clicking on a link I could save it to the notes and then later drag them across into emails or when adding links here etc, probably there is a way to do the above with FF but have not really has the time yet to investigate the add ons much. The spell check is great though, will have to see if it will correct my badly written Finnish.


----------



## Sonnie

It must be a setting somewhere with the password memory. It asks me every time the first time I enter a username and password. And it works on my bank site fine.

And yes... I imagine there is some sort of add-on that will do your notes. There's kind of a good side and a bad side with those add-ons. The good is there is a lot to choose from to cover nearly anything you can imagine. The bad is there are too many. :huh:


----------



## jvc

Firefox 2.0 @ 1624 by 768 pixels


----------



## Guest

1280 x 1084, and I use Firefox. I have some really nice Grease Monkey scripts for use in MySpace. They make life much easier. 

I use Firefox because it is more stable/secure than IE, and I can use add-ons for free. You have to pay for the limited amount available on IE.

Also, I browse from Sandboxie after having my computer hacked in April. It creates a virtual browser environment that I dump after each session.


----------



## Guest

Firefox, and 1680*1050 on my desktop system.


----------



## Guest

Safari on my Mac <- preferred

Explorer (90%) and FireFox (10%) on my PC


----------



## Guest

Well,
My primary browser is Internet Explorer however some of the others that I enjoy are Yahoo, My Yahoo, Fire Fox, Netscape, Alta Vista, MSN, Comcast's and AOL. As to the resolution issue, I don't remember. It's pretty good though, for I hook up my nearly ten year old HP computer with a Gateway 2000 monitor to my HP6580n HD TV DLP and it really looks good on my TV Screen. I can even use my Logic Tech wireless mouse and keyboard about ten feet back and away from the tv screen. Super for surfing the web or just perusing family photos.:


jtmj


whew:


----------



## warpdrive

1920x1200 on a 24" Dell with IE7 most of the time


----------



## mike c

Maxthon 1280 x 960 at work 4:3 20" Viewsonic VG2021m

i''ll check at home


----------



## Guest

FF 2.0 with 1280 x 800 pixels.

But I use IE also.

I use mainly FF with java turned off (for security reasons) and IE only for my trusted sites.

So I voted for FF


----------



## Guest

Firefox, for sure.

1920x1080 is my monitor's resolution (Westinghouse 1080p 37" LCD TV). It sits on top of a very deep desk, so I view it from about 5' away; it's been my monitor for about 15 months, and despite people telling me it was going to be bad on my eyes, it actually works marvelously well, and my excellent vision is still quite intact.


----------



## MatrixDweller

1680 X 1050 on my monitor at home. I like the wide screen for many things including this forum. At work though I'm stuck to 1024x768 on a pair of CRTs, one 17" the other 19". Maybe when the hardware fairy comes and takes my old CRTs away she'll leave a couple 21" wide screen LCDs raying:.


----------



## epereira

Firefox!


----------



## Harpmaker

Opera at 1680x1050 32 bit color. 
I use Opera because it zooms graphics as well as text. Even though I use a 22" widescreen LCD monitor, I sit far enough away from it so I have to have the screen zoomed 200% for easy reading.

I also use Firefox when needed.

Never use IE unless absolutely nothing else will work.


----------



## thewire

If I am playing a game I use my second computer for internet. I use Firefox and 1024 X 720 on a 18" (I think), monitor or 800 X 600 on a 15" monitor. They are kind of worn and stay brighter this way. If I am using my laptop I use IE with 1440 X 900. I don't use multi-monitor mode very often.


----------



## tonyvdb

Firefox 3 and Thunderbird without question.
I run 1280x1024 on my work PC and 1280 x 800 on the laptop at home. My home desktop I have duel 17" LCD monitors and run my desktop across both of them.


----------



## Guest

i use firefox 3, and set my resolution on this puter (my laptop) to 1280 x 800 pixels


----------



## Ares

I use FF 3.5 have my laptop hooked up to 46" lcd rez is at 1080p


----------



## watupgroupie

I'm running Firefox 3.5 with a resolution of 1280X800. Occasionally I hook my laptop upto my projector for browsing and gaming for 1080P experience.


----------



## namuk

Hardend IE lover , but now Firefox due to IE8 being a Resource hog .. firefox all the way :T


----------



## ericld

Firefox @ 1920x1200 all the way around.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Firefox.......... 1860 x 1050..

Whatever the highest native resolution the monitor I am using supports


----------



## Romiezeus

Firefox 1920 X 1200 as well.


----------



## silvernineonefour

What? Am I the first one using Chrome? 1600x1200 resolution. I'm on a notebook right now without any external monitors hooked up.


----------



## MatrixDweller

You must have a nice laptop with a big display silvernineonefour.

I have recently switched my viewing resolutions (new monitors)

At work I use dual monitors at 1280x1024
At home I'm at 1680x1050 on my desktop and my wife's laptop is running 1440x900


----------



## Moonfly

Google Chrome @ 1280 x 800 (laptop)
Google Chrome @ 1680 x 1050 (work desktop)


----------



## dalto

Firefox @ 1680x1050


----------



## 240V

Firefox 1680x1050 on an old Nforce2/Barton 2500 HTPC. The newest release of Firefox sped things up as I was about to stop using this computer for browsing but all OK now.
For my mom's 91st birthday I bought a new laptop and installed Safari. Safari's Top Sites feature made it easy for her to find her favorite sites.


----------



## clark17

Firefox @ 1680x1050 - main rig
Firefox @ 1280x720 projector (HTPC)
Firefox @ 1600x900 exercise LCD montior (HTPC)


----------



## JoeESP9

I checked Opera because that's what I'm using at this moment. I usually have IE, Firefox, Safari and Opera simultaneously running. I'm using (on this PC) a 24" 16:9 monitor set at 1920 by 1200. My other monitor/PC is a 21" 4:3 monitor set at 1280 by 1024. My laptop is set at 1024 by 768. It's old and due for replacement. 
I saw someone here was using Chrome. I wanted to try it myslef. However, Google wants to know too much about me and my PC for me to even download it.


----------



## dpromano76

Google Chrome!!!:T @ 1280x720 projector (HTPC) 1680x1050 on the monitor


----------



## allot

firefox 1440x900


----------



## freki

I use Chrome for my viewing lately. It's just so lightweight, albeit a little buggy. But I still like it.

My desktop is at 1920x1080 and my laptop is 1366 x 768.


----------



## Grumpy

IE On all of my machines. The intergration with the other app's is better. Res: 1920 x 1080 on the newer machines.


----------



## Tommy077

I use Firefox and my resolution is set at 1440 X 900 on both monitors.


----------



## Allan74

IE8 and 1680x1050 on my current desktop.


----------



## looneybomber

Laptop: Firefox, 1280x800? It's what my wife uses.
HTPC: Firefox, 1024x768 and 1920x1080.


----------



## mcfly

ie at 3200x1200 (2 screens)


----------



## videobruce

It always amazes me just how many still use Idiot Exploiter. Bloated, virus prone, forced upon you from a corporation who still wants to control the Internet. :rant:

I have used Opera from around V3 back in 2000 after switching from Netscape. It's the only browser (that I know of) that has a built in e-mail client.
Why run two related programs when one doe
s both. I don't need all that those stand alone e-mail clients offer, M2 works fine. The only real downside is all mail has to reside in the 'Received' folder, it can be copied, but it can't be moved out of that folder.

Also they way it handles bookmarks is superior to Firefox with their never ending vertical column that takes forever to scroll through. Opera will open another page if all the entries won't fit in one column. No endless scrolling.

My screen is 1600x1200 on a 24" Sammy S-PVA panel.


----------



## MNX1024

Firefox here. Resolution is at 1920 x 1200.


----------



## ChuckL

Chrome 1680 x 1050


----------



## ubt

I use Firefox . Resolution is at 1920 x 1080.


----------



## Lucky7!

Firefox on a 22" LG at 1024x768


----------



## luka3rd

Chrome on 1280x960 (CRT :hail


----------



## zryder

Ive been using Chrome for some time now, and really like it. It runs at 1280x1024 on my 19" LCD, though I could run it at 1920x1080 on the main display without problems.
The desktop upstairs runs it at 1680x1050


----------



## dalto

I like Chrome but it uses a lot of memory when you have a lot of tabs open. I keep about 10 tabs open all the time and when I looked the other day it was consuming of 2 GB :gulp:


----------



## zryder

you might have a memory leak in there somewhere.. with 5 tabs open at the moment, i am using a total of 191mb of ram. that would seem to be completely acceptable to me..


----------



## bearberry

Firefox at 1920 x 1200 (native resolution) on a 24" monitor. delicio.us plug-in for better bookmark management that I can access from any computer.


----------



## dougsmith

Chrome for everyday browsing... IE for stuff that doesn't load properly in Chrome (certain Oracle and .net apps).

1600 x 900


----------



## WhatHappend

Chrome 1920x1080.

I use the Chrome Dev Channel current version 7.0.536.2 dev.

This is a fast browser and has a very cool interface.


----------



## sparky77

Firefox on my laptop at 1366 x 768, native resolution on a 16inch widescreen.


----------



## Jasonpctech

I use Firefox with 2 must have add-ons Image Zoom and Zoom Toolbar.
Also in use is the Kylo Browser within WMC. Kylo also sells a air controller called the loop I think.
I use Gyration remotes for that. Resolution is mostly 1280/800


----------



## Senn20

I use Opera most often, but I also use Firefox frequently.

1680x1050 screen resolution.


----------



## coruphius

FF 3.6.10 Main screen 1920x1080, second screen 1280x1024


----------



## gorb

Another vote for firefox. 1920x1080.


----------



## ctchrisf

Chrome 

i use two monitors 1680x1050 and 1920x1200


----------



## Jamestrix

I use FF,IE and chrome as I have to test a lot of sites in all 3 to make sure they all work. But I use FF for most of my personal surfing


----------



## nholmes1

Used to be firefox, then started having too many problems with lag due to javascript and other things and switched to Chrome. Been happy since,especially with the IE plugin so I can run things like crestron e-control without even having to open IE.

Oh and safari from the Iphone.


----------



## Theresa

I am using the Firefox 4 beta. 1920x1200 as always except when watching on TV when its 1080p. Seems like everyone is using laptop resolution but I find laptops too limited. I multitask all the time, even while using netflix. I will stick with my desktop which is several times as powerful as most laptops.


----------



## naind2002

I use Chrome because I believe it to be faster. 1024x768


----------



## SteveMA

I have recently made Chrome my default browser. I still like Mozilla as well. For me its Chrome>Mozilla>IE. As for resolution I have an (ancient) Sony desktop and monitor running at 1024x768.


----------



## SiNtEnEl

Firefox on a 1920 vs 1080. I stick to FF because of the plugins. That chrome simply lacks.


----------



## Powerhead

I use mostly Firefox on my PC's and my Mac, all running 1680 X 1050. I sometimes use IE when required for updates, etc on the PC. On my mac I have been known to use Opera, Chrome and Safari. But for just regular browsing it's Firefox on the computers, Safari on my iPhone and iPad. :nerd:


----------



## jrb2969

1080p with dual monitors form my main system, WUXGA on my ASUS laptop. Firefox and 1080p for HTPCs. Still not sure whether to set home page to Netflix or use Boxee, XMBC, etc. Would like to see more HD content via HTPC.


----------



## luma

Chrome at 1920x1200 on a pair of 28s for my desktop. My HTPC rarely if ever is used for browsing but it defaults to Chrome.


----------



## panaman

ctchrisf said:


> Chrome
> 
> i use two monitors 1680x1050 and 1920x1200


I have the same setup... chrome rocks


----------



## archangel_file

i'm using opera v.11 & my laptop screen resolution is 1280x800


----------



## TheSuede

Chrome, usually at 2560 x 1440.


----------



## Sirbrine

I have just continued using Internet Explorer as new versions are released. So, I use IE8. I have a 19 inch CRT monitor and use 1024 x 768 resolution. Higher resolutions would only work for me if the monitor were larger.


----------



## giboni

hmm CometBird is not Listed. I find Comet Bird to be the fastest loading of the group listed. Though it does use
slightly more memory. All browsers can be sped up considerably by using a nifty little program. Great on older computers with xp32.


----------



## Scolex

Firefox 4
Resolution;
Desktop: Monitor 1 1680x1050, monitor 2 1680x1050, monitor 3 1920x1080, monitor 4 800x480 (sys stats and other gadgets).
Laptop 1: 1920x1080
Laptop 2: 1440x900


----------



## GeerGuy

Chrome @ 1920x1200


----------



## Sonnie

I am not surprised that FF is leading the way... it constantly gets better and better. For those who use the Internet a lot, or who have to keep up with websites (like me), FF is a blessing. It has great add-ons and excellent speed.

Anyone using FF 5 yet?


----------



## AVoldMan

IE 9 with laptop (@1280 X 800) on bottom with second monitor on top (@ 1024 X 768).


----------



## joeydrunk

I use the last release of firefox, I can't update yet because a couple important plugins that I use aren't supported yet. I've tried the latest version and I don't like it as much though, they completely rearranged the bookmarks tabs etc. Oh, 1920x1080


----------



## Radiophile

I use the latest versions of IE, Firefox and Chrome. IE9, however, is my favorite, so it gets by far the most use.

My resolution depends on what machine I'm on: desktop 1680x1050, laptop 1440x900, HTPC 1920x1080.


----------



## beuoy

Have a 24" turned portrait @ 1200X1920

Using Firefox 5.0 Mac


----------



## kstich

1920 x 1080


----------



## cheezeitz51

Opera but it gets laggy sometimes especially with flash. But I'm too lazy to switch to chrome or firefox.
Oh and 1920x1080.


----------



## Jessicagogo

firefox & google~


----------



## beuoy

I now use an 27" @ 2560X1440 with a 21.5" iMac @ 1920X1080

Firefox 12.0 Beta (love that it syncs bookmarks and open tabs on all machines and my iPhone)


----------



## Mummybun

I'm using IE..


----------



## allot

I am using Firefox at 1920x1080 resolution.


----------



## Skylinestar

Used to be FF user. Just jumped to IE9 for test. Gotta get used to what MS offers.


----------



## 8086

I use Chrome, Opera, Commodo Dragon, Waterfox, Songbird, IE64 (for browsing Microsoft.com for downloads). Rarely touch IE 32 bit unless its required. Gave up on Safari for Windows, seems almost purposefully slow compared to the Mac Version. Yet (CNET & others) benchmarks show Mac OS was much slower than Windows 7 at performing the same tasks. Chrome and Safari are made from the same WebKIT DNA. Kind of makes ya wonder huh?

My resolution is 1920x1200


----------



## 8086

Josuah said:


> No...sorry, guess you're not familiar with Safari and OmniWeb? They are two different browser applications. I use tabs and keep multiple windows open in both. But they have slightly different feature sets and tabbed browsing behavior and I sometimes prefer one or the other for certain web sites or browsing behavior. Safari tends to be faster at page rendering but OmniWeb has a richer feature set.
> 
> Typically, I have one browser window open. Sometimes I have a dozen. I keep both applications open.


Safari is Apple's own browser for Mac, but they do make a Windows Version.


----------



## Sonnie

I think Google has finally figured it out with Chrome. I think I actually like it better than Firefox. It is zippier and they now have all my favorite add-on's/extensions.


----------



## mechman

I've been using Chrome as long as I can remember. Firefox was good, but Chrome seemed better. I'm sure there are some cons, but I haven't found them.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I used to use Firefox for everything but now I use google chrome. I don't even think about Internet explorer! Does anyone still use that?


----------



## DaPhault

mechman said:


> I'm sure there are some cons (to chrome), but I haven't found them.


It can consume a lot of memory and has some memory leak issues. Even so, still my favorite browser.


----------



## Sonnie

It does not seem to remember my history too well. The toolbar is not customizable. You need an extension for the WYSIWYG editor to work properly in vBulletin forums... and then it is buggy, very buggy. I was liking it but am finding too many issues.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I roll with Safari. Never seems to let me down... Cat think of a reason why I'd switch! ;-)


----------



## mechman

DaPhault said:


> It can consume a lot of memory and has some memory leak issues. Even so, still my favorite browser.


I've noticed the memory issues in the past, but not recently. Hopefully they are still throwing resources at it.


----------



## Sonnie

Back to FF for me... Chrome is missing too much that I am accustomed to using and it just does not work well with vBulletin. Google could easily fix these issues, but choose to ignore them, so I will go back to ignoring Chrome for now.


----------



## mozilla314

I mostly use Firefox on my Mac, but sometimes websites don't respond well in it and I have to open Chrome.


----------



## rikdegraaff

I use Firefox 16.0.1, at a resolution of 1366x768.
But that is on my laptop.

On my Game-PC I have 1920x1080 Full HD, and the same browser as on my laptop.


----------



## Neutron7

greetings.

I have a few computers, my main one which is mostly for 3D modelling and graphics has a 30" monitor and i use firefox full screen at 2560 x 1600

on both my laptop and home theater PC i use 1920x1080p

and on the machine which runs my 3d printer and CNC router, 1920x1200.

there is also an ipad, which uses mercury browser at whatever ipad retina display is.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound

I use chrome 5824x1080.


----------



## PhillyT

chrome all the way, usually 1080p, or 1600x900 on my vaio


----------



## SirLordComic

1920x1080 at work and at home on office PC as well as 47". Sometimes I bump up the font size in Windows or increase icons.


----------



## jblueovalfan23

on the pc it was 3840x1024 till my adapters failed and i reverted back to a dual monitor setup and cheap craigslist 22" at 1600x900 and 1280x1024. on the tv i run 1280x720 because at 1920x1080, it's kinda hard to read the text. some games i run in 1080 but it's powered by a 5670 and any game is a feat in itself to run on that rig.


----------



## NBPk402

I run Chrome on my 134" Home Theater screen at 1080p. I have to set the text to 150% though to be able to read the text though.


----------



## lpg

Chrome

two monitor setup

2048x1152
1920x1080


----------



## Lulimet

Google Chrome for both, latpop and desktop. 1440x800 laptop resolution, 1920x1080 desktop resolution.


----------



## rikdegraaff

I am now using Firefox 33.0 at a resolution of 1366*764.
Switched many times from different browsers, but Firefox is my favourite!
But I never turn on the Sync-function, it messes all my bookmarks up...


----------



## LostinBoston

I have been experimenting with TOR but chrome is what I use when I actually need something to work


----------



## stiffandcold

Firefox 1366 x 768 here.


----------



## limproved

I use Firefox on my desktop computers and run 1360x 768 on my 720p monitor, and 1920x 1080 on my 1080p monitor. I like the look of Firefox on HTPC, but Chrome looks and works nice as well for a backup when viewing video pages that hang in Firefox.


----------



## drummerboy1962

I am using chrome and a resolution off 2560x1600 ons Dell 3011


----------



## Soundernaline91

for my works. I just believe in chrome  but sometimes im using comodo ice dragon that using firefox engine


----------



## octoboh11

I read a study of an ad copmany Mabbly from Chicago. According to their findings, the majority use Chrome. I am using Safari


----------

